# Fridge Winter Vent Covers



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi on a recent trip, we found quite a draft coming in around our fridge.
Should we or is it OK to use the vent covers that are available while touring in the winter? the fridge/freezer is large and the vents are approx 52cm X 28cm. Is it safe to use them?

Wasfitonce


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Subject keeps cropping up, The Fridge /Freezer should be totally sealed from the habitation area

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117358-.html.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97867-.html

Martin


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, 

in answer to your question, in winter vent covers should be in place as this assists the fridge to work correctly. Handbooks will state that they should be in place in temps below around 10degC. Its up to you whether you wait until its abit cooler. As to draughts, follow the others links in sealing around.

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

sealed around ours with clear silicon sealant you should have no draft the biggest gap was under the fridge and I used foam to seal this then silicon over the top

joe


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

As already said on here the back of the fridge should be sealed IE no draughts. This is a safety feature to prevent the possibility of combustion fumes entering the habitation area. Something you really don't want if your sleeping in the van on gas!

I had the same problem with a gale blowing in around the fridge. On checking the fridge handbook to see if I needed covers I came across the fitting instructions which clearly stated it should be sealed. 

The van went back to the dealers who corrected the fault but to be fair it was down to the manufacturer.

On the subject of covers my new Hobby doesn't require covers apparently, so check your handbook. It may just be a case of sealing around the fridge.

John


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

if it doesn't require winter covers it is one of the very few then. As recommended by someone on MHF I just take the vents off and cover most of the inside leaving enough uncovered for ventilation with duct tape and then replace.

Joe

PS Winter covers are not for wind but cold


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not convinced about winter covers, our last 3 vans were out every winter and we never had a problem with the wind or cold, the fridges did what fridges do.

What purpose do they play other than stopping snow being blown in.

And you only seem to see them available for Dometic vents, if it's so important why don't all vans come with them.

Kev.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not convinced about winter covers, our last 3 vans were out every winter and we never had a problem with the wind or cold, the fridges did what fridges do.
> 
> What purpose do they play other than stopping snow being blown in.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev.
You can also get them for Thetford as I posted a thread a few weeks ago 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130872-.html

I must be in the minority as I have always used them over winter period. Complete lack of interest in my thread!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ours has a roof vent for the fridge/freezer and a side vent that we cover when it gets cold with the cover supplied. Dometic unit.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe the purpose of the covers is to prevent the fridge from getting TOO cold !!!

An absorbtion fridge relies on "shifting" heat FROM the inside of your fridge TO the outside and the best it can achieve is about 15-20 degrees (I think) diferential from fridge interior to outside ambient temp. Which is why they are sod all use when its really hot :roll: 

Now if the outside ambient temp is -5 in THEORY your fridge COULD get down to -20 !!

Thats a bit of an extreme example but it shows the principle behind it. (The covers prevent the back of the fridge i.e. the heat exchanger from getting TOO cold) 

Drafts around fridges seem to be the norm. I am very loathe to silicone around mine. If I do i just KNOW I will need to remove it about a week later !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Drafts around fridges seem to be the norm. I am very loathe to silicone around mine. If I do i just KNOW I will need to remove it about a week later !!!


I'm doing a self build and I'll be sealing the fridge from the hab area, but will only use just enough sealant to stop the flow of gases to the interior, I'll probably use a non setting mastic so if needs to come out for any reason it will albeit a bit of a sticky mess.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Winter fridge covers*

How do I take the (Dometic) Fridge vents off, I can't see any screws or clips to remove them.

wasfitonce


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

You should have two white plastic screws on the cover/vent. Turn them through 90 degrees and the cover or vent will be released but may be a little tight.


----------



## Lesw (Jun 4, 2011)

Its the price of the things that suprises me. £28 for a piece of plastic.
LES


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The price depends on the supplier we use to purchase them from, and this can vary greatly.

It also depends whether you have LS100, LS200, L300 or the now discontinued L500 vent.

If your dealier has access to the right supplier then a pair of LS100/LS200 covers could retail for half that price.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plenty on Ebay for sub £30 L100 & L200 with winter covers


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I tried to fit my covers for the frst time yesterday but the fixings are next to useless and would only be any good when the van is stationary. I only had to look at them at them and they fall off (and yes I do know how to fit them, although I'm not convinced the van came with the right ones). I might end up buying new ones, on the other hand I probably won't bother :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Spiritofherald.

Please can you post a photo of your vents and covers so we can see what's what.

Regards
Chris


----------

